# No Replies To Post, I Can't Believe It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

No replies to my post re cleaning the pull up windscreen blind, either it is a really tricky job, or nobody else bothers, perhaps i am too picky, would appreciate at least one comment please.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoover the dust and loose stuff off it first.

In our Frankia we had concertina blinds made of what seemed to be a strong fluffy paper. I used to wait for a hot day, pull the blinds up and spray them with a dilute solution of bleach starting at the top and working down. I soaked the so that any dirt dissolved and ran down to the bottom where I carefully wiped it up. Leave the blinds closed to dry off in the sun. That works for the inside only.

I don't know your van or your blinds so didn't post this when I saw your first post in case it might cause damage to your blinds.

Removing a blind to clean it might be possible but if it works on strings and you reattach them incorrectly you may end up buggering the mechanism, giving a blind that with luck is a little cleaner but which no longer works. They would need to be very dirty before I would try that.

I imagine you didn't get answers because people didn't know how your blinds work or what they are made of and didn't want to give bad advice, as I may just have done, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this one...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-144442-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Me neither, have not seen a pull up blind for the windscreen, only a pull across. I can only imagine it is a case of remove, clean and replace.as a whole unit.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm trying to think how I would go about cleaning our blinds and the answer is I don't know

I can only think some sort of starch powder rubbed gently in and hoovered off, or a soft brush paint brush and soapy water

I've never tried to clean them, they do seem very fragile compared to the Hab window blinds

not much help I'm afraid

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My reply is......

Clear orff and don't bother me again. :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I did see your original post but it would have been pretty pointless to have just replied,"No".


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> Me neither, have not seen a pull up blind for the windscreen, only a pull across.


My German van has got one of those. In the German manual they call it a "Rollo" and it is electric. Which is a fancy way of saying it's sloooow to roll up or down. :wink:

It's made of metal and I have no idea how to clean it other than a good hoover. Many narrow slits between each part.

It also disappears up behind the front lockers so I guess I'd have to take half the van apart to remove for a proper cleaning.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine had a pull up, I threw it away and fitted these


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Mine had a pull up, I threw it away and fitted these


How much did those cost you?

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1323719.html#1323719


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes good price those.

Paul.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have not attempted to do this but wonder if the DryWash type of cleaner would work, as serious wetness is not involved.
I have and do sometimes use it on the outside of my vehicle and much as my mind hates the concept of grinding dirt in, it does really seem to work.
So perhaps it would be worth experimenting on a small safe area.

Alan


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*No Rplies To Post I Can't Believe It!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you for some replies, and particularly for being honest that you didn' t know which blind i was talking about, it has no make on it so i am just going to release the 4 screws and gently brush it with a feather duster. must admit i was so shocked not to have had at least one reply, so thank you all, my faith is restored as usual.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

maybe you posted the original at a quiet time and it dropped off the index page? You could have posted a reminder on the thread at a busy time (evening?) to bring it to the top, then keep it rolling :wink: 

all sorts of things to keep it "live" - best thing is to have a clear catchy title!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry, I missed your first post, probably away :? 

The old way of cleaning silk lightshades is to use a piece of bread. As your blinds are likely to be slightly fragile, I would attempt using a piece of cut bread topper cut into squares so you can change them. It needs to be fresh so they are dampish but not leave a residue. Don't use the crust, you want the soft bit.

Never done it myself, so up to you if you want to try.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

There you go, use your loaf :wink: :lol:


----------

